# Help with freezing windows...



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi guys,

I just had a friend buy a 2016 and he is having problems with the windows freezing and not moving. Does anyone have any tricks to help with this problem that don't involve a blow dryer or hot water?

Example, 10* outside, he goes to open the door and the auto function doesn't work. He forces the door open and the window never resets to give a flush seal on the door.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I keep a can of paint-friendly windshield de-icer in the trunk of my CC.

Also, VW sells a non-greasy seal conditioner that is recommended to periodically lubricate the window seals.

And, a stiff credit card sometimes works between the glass and the bottom window seal.

Good luck!!!


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

Thanks man!


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

I hear pre-treating with RainX can help with this issue as well.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

For my wife's Beetle that gets parked outside, we have just sprayed silicone spray (available at any parts store) on all the weather stripping and the edges of the window rubber. We do this as a preventative and it has worked since the first time the windows froze after we got the car.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ChiTownA34DR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just had a friend buy a 2016 and he is having problems with the windows freezing and not moving. Does anyone have any tricks to help with this problem that don't involve a blow dryer or hot water?
> 
> ...


This is the stuff to get. Been using it since I got my 2012. Does the job and won't harm your paint or trim... 

http://a.co/9BHx1yM 

And this to remove the snow from your vehicle: 

http://a.co/euz1q70


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

This is exactly what I do about once a month... Additional added benefit is that it also eliminates the squeaking you get from the window seals. 



Dan00Hawk said:


> For my wife's Beetle that gets parked outside, we have just sprayed silicone spray (available at any parts store) on all the weather stripping and the edges of the window rubber. We do this as a preventative and it has worked since the first time the windows froze after we got the car.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Looks like it's hard to find this time of year. I usually purchase before the season, if it looks like I'm running out... 

http://www.autogeek.net/einszett-deicer-spray.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1Z-Einszett...:g:J3YAAOSwAL9Ud-rn&item=111531921513&vxp=mtr


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Seasonal reminder to get your window seals cleaned and sprayed along with having some de-icer handy!


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Seasonal reminder to get your window seals cleaned and sprayed along with having some de-icer handy!


Thanks. Also an expired plastic gift card or credit card on your person. 

We recently had our window regulator replaced under warranty. OK window design for SoCal but not so much for the snowy icy winter wonderland here.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

This is the BEST STUFF! Can be hard to get this time of year. Safe for paint, rubber, etc. 

https://www.amazon.com/nextzett-940...=Nextzett+De-Icer+Spray&qid=1578359201&sr=8-1


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Don't keep it in your car or trunk, unless you remember to get it out BEFORE is snows/sleets, freezes over... :snowcool:


----------



## Triplejnj (Jan 11, 2020)

*My solution*

Make a spray bottle with 3 parts rubbing alcohol and 1 part water. Spray lightly along the top of the window and within seconds its melted. Read it some time back in an auto mag and it works like a charm.


----------

